# Merckx 7-11 on ebay



## antimatt (Feb 15, 2006)

I know it's probably just bringing trouble upon myself winning this but there's a bix Merckx on ebay right now. I've been looking for a big steel bike recently and this came up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7233585704

The seller states that he thinks it is a Corsa Extra made from Columbus SLX. Could anybody confirm what model and year the bicycle is from the photographs he's posted?

Thanks for the help.

Matt


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Looks like a nice Corsa to me, note the rear triangle is spaced for the old 7 speed hubs, but you knew that. Virginia is kind of a damp climate for a 15 year old steel bike, but at least they don't use road salt.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Matt, this looks precisely like the same bike that was for sale on craigslist in the Raleigh area last fall. I know there are more than one of these out there, but the fade bar tape, rigida wheels, and lack of stickering all seem to fit. I almost bought that bike, but decided that a Motorola MXL was really more to my taste. If this is the same bike, it's in great condition and didn't have any rust or major damage when I saw it in October. Best of luck on the auction......the bike on CL sold for $1100.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's a corsa*

there's a nice frame for sale as well in the Kelme scheme SCHWWWEEEET!


----------



## antimatt (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I myself had decided it was a Corsa after seeing that it has what looks to be Campy dropouts and also the external top tube cable routing. From what I've seen the Corsa Extra came with internal cable routing. It looks like it might be a good piece of steel to ride and perhaps make an investment of. I just don't know if I could do the bicycle justice. haha

so hard to find a decent older steel bike for a 6'3" guy with a long inseam!

I think with some repro stickers to badge it correctly and perhaps some money tossed at a set of nice period wheels that were a bit lighter weight this could be a really nice ride...


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a late 90's corsa that I have ridden pretty much into the ground, it's simply a wonderful bike that has a solid feel, tracks straight and rides comfortably. You can get over the hills fine. I have ridden mine on forest trails, gravel roads, through snow and salt and countless crashes and airline mishandlings. The wear points I have observed on my frame were the place where the cables go under the BB shell and rub right on the metal, the vent on teh seatstay on the drive side tends to get gunked closed and leads to rust and for me the faces of the rear dropout became so malformed after many tightenings that the wheel tended to slip under heavy pedaling. It's not a great crit bike as the BB height is lower than everyone else, so you have to start pedaling a little later than people around you. I think my frame must have 80,000 miles on it,so it doesn't owe me anything at this point, I use it for my winter bike and replaced it with an MX leader, which I also love. From the pictures that looks like a nice bike, rust would be my concern given the damp climate.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*my assessment is early 90's corsa extra*



antimatt said:


> Yeah, I myself had decided it was a Corsa after seeing that it has what looks to be Campy dropouts and also the external top tube cable routing. From what I've seen the Corsa Extra came with internal cable routing. It looks like it might be a good piece of steel to ride and perhaps make an investment of. I just don't know if I could do the bicycle justice. haha
> 
> My 1991 Corsa extra had external top tube cable routing. During this time period and IMHO, typically the corsa model was not chromed, especially the seat and chain stays. My hypothesis: SLX or TSX Corsa Extra model.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

*corsa extra*

it is a corsa extra. the corsa extra had a cast seat lug and the corsa was stamped. the machine on e-bay has a cast seat lug.


----------



## mechanical g (Jan 28, 2005)

*seat lug??*



waterford said:


> it is a corsa extra. the corsa extra had a cast seat lug and the corsa was stamped. the machine on e-bay has a cast seat lug.


what is a cast seat lug?


----------

